# Irrelevant Opera Picture Thread (TN in Exile)



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

It's a bit dusty, but if we clear out the cobwebs we could maybe make this work.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Lovely to see you here! Just bear in mind that the (opera) photo must be irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

And it goes without saying that it's probably best if the discussion has nothing to do with opera.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Act II of RIGOLETTO in the Catropolitan Opera production, by Susan Herbert:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I think you just got cross-ruffed, partner. I'll lead the 9 of Diamonds back.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Matron was not happy that some of the boys were apt to go off and form little cliques, refusing to play communal games with the other children.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I am rapidly reaching the conclusion that concerns about consumption of soy (particularly organic, non-isolate forms) are vastly overstated.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Some of the boys had even started changing the words of the school song.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

What are you doing in the Opera subforum, Dr Johnson?? (Posts that mention opera should probably have a picture unrelated to opera)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I thought this looked like fun.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Who told you that life is supposed to be fun?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Nobody. I decided that for myself.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

So you claim full responsibility for your immoral worldview.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TOM CORBEIL IN Haydn's "L'isola disabitata 
LAURENT ALVARO IN "The Fly"


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pugg the idea is that the picture should be irrelevant to what others are discussing and you are saying in your post.


----------

